# Camp site in/around Paris please



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Does anyone have any good ideas of a place to pitch for a couple of nights near Paris? We will not stay at Camping Bois de Boulogne due to the pricing....... being 27 euro per night, plus 5 euro for electric, plus 28 euro extra for tag axles, oh another few euro for being over 3500 kg

Any ideas? Somewhere maybe south of Paris but on a train line would do? 

Russell


----------



## bradleypark (Dec 31, 2007)

HI russell,
I have not used this site so can't comment on what it is like but was intending to give it a try at some time. As you will see it is only 20 min by train to the Eiffel tower.
Hope it is of use 
regards
Ken


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Disney ???
13 euro for parking (I think it was), train station for Paris is there.
When we went, arrived late and parked on the entrance road outside, so first night free  . No one disturbed us and next morning we went into the Disney car park just as it opened....


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

There are a couple of campsites within 20 miles of Paris that have easy access to the City.
www.huttopia.com and www.beau-village.com - both seem to take MH's and, from first impressions, don't seem to charge too much.
Might be worth looking at.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

These two are about the closest options but not campsites....

http://www.parking-public.fr/parking-ville-PARIS/parking-PARIS--3-a-5778-d-#geo

http://tinyurl.com/ylg94e3

We were intending to use the Vincennes aire de stationement but had to cancel our visit, have heard of others using it no probs though.

Pete


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell.

Best to park up just off the train line might be better and safer.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan


----------



## austerj5v (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi, try Maisons laffitte. West side of Paris, On the river. about 20mins by train. We have stayed there twice.

Roger & Jane


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Stayed at Huttopia for a few nights last year.
Short walk into Versailles for the train to centre of Paris. Also very handy for visiting Palace of Versailles (a must in my book).

Nice wooded site, good organic pizzas served in wee restaurant on the site.

Not the biggest of pitches - but if you're going off season you should be able to drive round and pick out a decent pitch. Can be a bit tight between the trees.

Oh, and it has a really lovely toilet block!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We're going there in August can't wait.

Greenie.


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

> These two are about the closest options but not campsites....
> 
> http://www.parking-public.fr/parking-ville-PARIS/parking-PARIS--3-a-5778-d-#geo
> 
> ...


The first of these advertises 12 euro for campers per day. I emailed them and they have confirmed that you can park for the night and sleep in your van, but obviously no electricity or water is available.

This from their website:

" Held 80 seats on terrace dedicated to commercial and small trucks. 
NEW: Park your camper for only 12 € per day
Possibility of a simple box or location in the basement.
Telemonitoring 24/24.
Unlimited height.
Totally renovated."


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Go for the campsite in Maisons laffitte . . trains into centre of Paris every 20 odd minutes . . the only slight prob is the road down into the site is quite narrow but we made it ok in our Hymer 8)


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

If you want to camp in Paris,,,there is only 1 real place, in the Bois de Boulogne

http://www.campingparis.fr/

Yes you have to pay, but so convenient


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

So when it says 15 minutes from the centre is that by car, plane or walking?

We were thinking of going to Huttopia in August around the same price but would I be ok driving into centre of Paris without taking out 3 cars, a boat and the tower? 8O 

Huttopia seems the safest option I have heard someone being on that big roundabout for 9 hours with a caravan? Mind we do look like a french Fire ***** so one blast of me horn and they all shift pdq!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

> I have heard someone being on that big roundabout for 9 hours with a caravan?


Don't know about that but I can vouch for the truth of this one. My brother and law and a mate hitch hiked to Paris many years ago and tried to find the campsite after dark.

They asked directions and even though their French wasn't up to much eventually they thought they had got it sorted. At 9am the next morning they were woken by the gendarmes and found they had pitched their tent on that big roundabout.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well as no-one else has yet said it........

The Perephique during rush hour ??



Yeah I know but if I didnt say it someone else would :wink:


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

We stayed at http://www.camping-jablines.com/ which is just north of Disneyland Paris and due east of the centre. I think it used to be a municipal site. Quite nice.

It's about 1/2 hour train ride into town: we left the MH in Disney and caught the train from there....but there may be other stations that avoid the parking charges. We got back just in time for the firework show.


----------

